# Anyone selling old, unwanted computer parts?



## davie23223

It could be anything!?


----------



## massahwahl

I have an Iomega Zip drive with 3 or 4 discs. also, I have an IDE expansion card.


----------



## epidemik

PSU, probably 100-200 watts not quite sure.


----------



## massahwahl

I have a minidisc player as well, practically brand new with a bunch of discs


----------



## tlarkin

I have a box of parts and a couple of PC towers that are old, lying around and doing nothing.


----------



## mep916

I'll sell my Radeon 9200...if anyone wants it. Also have 2x 256MB DDR 133MHz (PC2700) RAM from my Sony PC.


----------



## Kornowski

I've got an AGP X850Pro and a Gainward 7950GT


----------



## pc-tech

ive got 
a 10.2 gb hdd
old disk drive (2)
old mobo   1999?
cards from a really old computer (parrallel male and female and ioio i think there is another port not sure its in a box in the attic)


----------



## PohTayToez

I have an entire basement full.


----------



## AznPride83

I have some old GPUS


----------



## The_Other_One

I have about 4 towers I am considering selling.  4 are Pentium III, one's a Penitum 4.  I have some other things as well. A few GPUs, 60GB HD, extra slot1 mobo, PII's, Athlon(or Duron, I forget...), etc etc...

I want to keep at least one of the machines, perhaps two; unless I know I can get a decent/new replacement.

PM me for specs pr whatever if you're interested.


----------



## pc-tech

how much for the p4?


----------



## vonfeldt7

An nvidia video card, I don't even know what it is...type "GA-622-32C" in yahoo and you'll find a little out about it. 32MB and its AGP.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Selling one 256 megabyte, unbuffered, DDR PC-2100, 184-Pin, RAM module. Dane-Elec is the brand of this RAM. The memory was never overclocked and in good working order. Guaranteed not to be defective on arrival. Sale price: $5.50. I will cover all shipping and handling costs unless you are buying from Alaska or Hawaii.


----------



## porterjw

I have an AGP GPU w/ 64 MB memory. Never OC'd or abused, treated like gold since tha day I opened the box. Also have a P31 DS3L MoBo (ok, not old, but I still have it for sale if anyone wants).


----------



## dark_angel

i got an old Pentium 3 with 20gb harddrive. not sure on videocard etc. pm if ya want to know more.  although i know postage would be more than its worth


----------



## TFT

I gotta AMD Athlon 2800 xp unit , 80GB and 40GB drives with 7600 graphics card and Windows XP home with TV card in it. Again not worth a lot of money so only of use to local buyers.


----------



## mep916

imsati said:


> Also have a P31 DS3L MoBo



How much for the Gigabyte mobo?


----------



## SirKenin

Geez, what do you need? 1.5GHz Celeron D laptop CPU and heatsink? AMD Athlon XP 1800+ with HSF? PC133 SDRAM? RF boxes?  Antec SOHO case with window? Thermaltake case? Umpteen million network cards? Modems? 40 or 160GB harddrives? X1650 Pro 512MB PCIe video card? Cables? Keyboards? Hello Kitty mice? SCSI cables? 36 GB Seagate 80 pin SCSI drives? Xeon heatsinks? 10/100 switches (4, 8 or 24 port)? VPN/firewall? Radeon 9550? Samsung laser printer? used or refurbished laptops? I have six laptops for sale...

I could keep going, but a few specifics wouldn't hurt. lol


----------



## epidemik

SirKenin said:


> Geez, what do you need? 1.5GHz Celeron D laptop CPU and heatsink? AMD Athlon XP 1800+ with HSF? PC133 SDRAM? RF boxes?  Antec SOHO case with window? Thermaltake case? Umpteen million network cards? Modems? 40 or 160GB harddrives? X1650 Pro 512MB PCIe video card? Cables? Keyboards? Hello Kitty mice? SCSI cables? 36 GB Seagate 80 pin SCSI drives? Xeon heatsinks? 10/100 switches (4, 8 or 24 port)? VPN/firewall? Radeon 9550? Samsung laser printer? used or refurbished laptops? I have six laptops for sale...
> 
> I could keep going, but a few specifics wouldn't hurt. lol



Clean you PM Box


----------



## SirKenin

I had it turned off.. Ooops.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I have a duron mobo w/cpu, a couple old cd drives, dial up modem, ethernet card, some on arse ram, and a socket 939 athlon 3700+, old psu and some other junk... i mean junk 

nothing compared to sirkenin list


----------



## 4W4K3

I've got one or two complete Socket A computers I'd sell as a whole or part out.

I believe one is a 1700+ and the other is a 2400+. Either 512MB or 1GB of OCZ Platinum series ram (dual.). PSU's, motherboards, few CD/DVD drives. I'll get specifics if I ever go home lol.


----------



## DirtyD86

i have 2 pairs of pretty nice headphones, one is USB and the other 3.5mm. i know the model for one of them, its a turtle beach anr20. the other is logitech, though im unsure of the model. ill let both go for cheap


----------



## SirKenin

That reminds me, I have several headsets..  Headphones with mikes, earpieces with mikes, etc.  Probably 3 or 4 of them.  They were store returns.  I haven't tested them yet, but I'll probably sell them off for like $15 or something if they work.


----------



## hells3000

ThatGuy16 said:


> I have a duron mobo w/cpu, a couple old cd drives, dial up modem, ethernet card, some on arse ram, and a socket 939 athlon 3700+, old psu and some other junk... i mean junk
> 
> nothing compared to sirkenin list



How much for the 3700+?


----------



## compaqman

An 8 BIT ISA modem
I386 DX 16 MHZ 
40 MB HDD
85 MB HDD
1984 Drive controller
8 X 512 KB SIMM's
parts from a 1985 computer


----------



## paratwa

Pentium 133 cpu, Pentium 166, and so many old parts I don't even know what they are.


----------



## MixedLogik

I might buy a 40Gb IDE Hard drive if it is 7200RPM, Good Condition and completely reformated.


----------



## funkysnair

1x socket am2 heatsink and fan off amd 6000+ (couple months old)
3x antec 120mm fans with 3speed setting switches (unused/brand new)


----------



## SirKenin

If you were addressing me about the 40GB, yes it is 7200RPM, good condition, etc.


----------



## Cromewell

I'm pretty sure I've got a 6600GT, if not I'll likely have a 7800GT for sale sometime in the next month or 2.


----------



## windowsvista

i have a old windows xp laptop compaq presairo 1200 you could have it for £10


----------

